# Is this a wolf track?



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

You will have to scroll over to see the tracks sorry...I was out hunting a couple weeks ago and came across this track that went from bush to bush like it was mousing. It is more than double the size of the coyote tracks in the same area. My boot is a size 10.5 or so.. What do you thing? Mtn lion?


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

It would be nice if the pics were smaller. Looks like a dog track.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

This is one I pulled from google:[attachment=0:sicjyh30]jim-and-jamie-dutcher-pair-of-gray-wolf-canis-lupus-tracks-in-snow.jpg[/attachment:sicjyh30]


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Way too big to even see...


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Dog track for sure, but wolf track?? I dunno. More likely it was somebody's pet dog or hound. If you found the track in an area frequented by humans then that'd be my bet. As a houndsman, I spend the whole winter scouring the Cache and Ogden units looking at tracks. Only once in the last 5 years have I found a set of canine tracks that I thought may be wolf based primarily on it's size, remote location, and the distance traveled. Still, because I never actually saw it, I can't say for sure.

Even without seeing the track, the part where you mentioned the track went from bush to bush like it was mousing pointed to it being a dog. That is a canine charactoristic. Felines are a lot more deliberate and don't waste the energy sniffing around in random travel.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Dog... when you see a wolf track you will KNOW its a wolf track


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks to be missing claws. I had a 120lbs malamute a few years ago. It was amazing how much like a wolf it's tracks looked. But like in the picture... when I had him groomed and trimmed the claws were missing or hardly noticeable. I would say this is a groomed dog. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

just a suggestion - when you take pics like these, put something down next to the track for both scale and for contrast. like a knife or a penny, watch, pencil, your hand,hat. makes it much easier to evaluate. take one like that and then take a couple others showing details like if you can see the claw marks, pad definition or you can enhance those features by adding some contrasting material like sage leaves, seeds, a pencil pointing to the feature, etc.

it is just difficult to ascertain finer points of the track in a medium such as snow where the light if flat and there is no contrast... ya have to add that stuff so it shows up.


----------

